# Spilo's



## DeChezz (Dec 28, 2003)

I just bought my first ever piranha yesterday, it's a gold spilo 
i want to know how you can determine what sex it is


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I heard that you can deternine if it's a male or female with the nostril, if they are separated it's a male, if not, a female

but you need to compare whith other spilo of the same size, to be sure ...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

WTF there nose? where did u hear this crazy stuff?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> WTF there nose? where did u hear this crazy stuff?


 I just read that somewhere on internet ...

Do you have other ideal how to check if it's Male / Female ??


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

most likely cant tell till they have babies or open them up and look for an eggsack.
Dont do that unless it's dead. Duh.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I still agre with Torey!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

ur not goin to find out so dont bother trying


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


Move to Piranha Breeding?

We are just trying to find a way to detect if it's a male or female fish.

Finding a male or female, that's not always related to sex !!!


----------

